# Lake Garda Water park and theme parks and Cinque Terre



## 96873 (Dec 4, 2005)

Can anyone offer any advice - ie wild camping,prices, parking etc at both destinations

Planning on travelling to Lake Garda, then Cinque Terre area and then onto med coast of france over the school summer hols.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Garda/5 Terre*

 Ciao Jodies,
if you take a look at the website
www.lagodigarda.com/parchi-e-divertimento.php

you will find information on all the Theme parks, water parks, etc. in the Lake garda area.

if you take a look at the websites :
www.camping.it 
www.guidacampeggi.com

you will find information on 90% of the camspites that exist in Italy.

if you take a look at the websites
www.camperonline.it
www.turismoitinerante.it

you will find a wealth of information on motorhome parking or overnighting places. (aree attrezzate, aree di sosta, camper service)

With regard to Cinque Terre sepcifically, try a search on here. Loads of relevant information has been posted over the last 12 months or so.
Same for Garda too.
Visit the Cinque Terre itself by the local trains, or on foot.
Start at Levanto and end at Riomaggiore or La Spezia, or vice versa.
I presume by 'school holidays' you mean August.
Italian motorhome forums are showing that crisis or no crisis, thousand of Italian holidaymakers in their 'camper' will be on the roads.
Remember in your planning that 15 August is the Feast of the Assumption, 'ferragosto', THE bank holiday. Also during August however HGV are banned from moving Saturdays and Sundays.
Enjoy,
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there jodies

I cannot comment about the Garda part of your query but Cinque Terre is my neck of the woods

There are two Sosta's in the area that I recommend.

La Spezia. (Pagliari) situated in the Porto Turistico which is a bit of a misnomer really. As you come into La Spezia via the autostrada (having left at the San Stefano junction) just after the tunnel, take the exit marked "Porto"
then keep to the right, dont go over the flyover to Lerici. at the junction you will see the camper signs, follow these through and having gone round the new marina building.you will see the sosta on the left, 

In actual fact its the Ambulance Station as well, manned 24/7 with a barrier operated by the ambulance crews.

There is no proper charge but your stay is resticted to 2/3 days and a donation is always appreciated

This is where I leave my M/H parked when working here for 2 months at a time.

There is a bus stop at the road end that will take you into town and from there you can use either the train to Riomaggiore or the bus to Portovenere

Portovenere. Come into La Spezia the same way as above but do not take the "porto" exit, follow the road through to the main drag, Via Italia, turn left and follow it through the town.
Once past the "Arsenale Porto Principale" on the left you will see the signs to the left for Cinque Terre and Portovenere, follow the road through the villages and you will eventually arrive at the top of the hill overlooking the village and the island of Tino.
The Sosta is at the top of this hill as part of the car park, there is a ticket machine, a bus service will run you down to the village itself as vehicles are frowned upon.

Bus tickets are available from the site office or from the tabacchi just up the road towards town.

A good round tour /day out is to catch the bus from Pagliari into town then to Portovenere from town. Have a glass of the local gorgeous wine then take the ferry over to Lerici have more wine then get the bus back to Pagliari Sosta.

There is a good bar/ristorante nearby called Jimmi T,z. the pizzas are good and the vino de casa dynamite. 


Hope this may be of a little help to you

best regards

Dave T


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gardaland*

Hi

If you are visiting Gardaland, you might want to also call at Movieland - the name says it all.

Take a look at www.campingamicidilazise.it

Russell


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't offer on Garda stuff although we did visit it without the parks experience. We liked the northen end best for scenery, the southern end is too commercial for us.

Cinque Terra is a must however in my mind. Again can't offer on aires, but there is a lovely camp site at Deiva Marina (it's in the ACSI although maybe out of season for that ), with free bus to and from the station and that is what you use for access to whatever stretch of the walking trail you want to do. It's cheap travel too.

Have a look at Sestri Levante too (on the train), nice Italian town and not a lot of Brits.

Have fun.


----------



## 96873 (Dec 4, 2005)

*Lake Garda*

For future reference for anyone reading this post.

Unfortunatly never managed to get as far as the cinque terre - ran out of time.

However if anyone is visiting either the waterpark or movie land - Parking is 6 euros till midnight and a further 6 euros for an overnight visit. I only paid the initial 6 euro as we didnt know if we were going to stay, and subsequently no one came to collect a further 6 euros for the overnighter.

Also a little further on beyond the theme parks, and through Lazise you will come on an unofficial aire right on the lake. The guy runs it as a car park, but will let you stay overnight for 13 euros. He only has parking permission and not camping permission and therefore italian law states that you cannot make your vehicle bigger than the area the vehicle sits on, in other words you cannot put your canopy out and officially im sure you shouldnt open your windows (we spotted this rule a few times on our travels)


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Open windows*

 Ciao Jodies,
hope you enjoyed your trip.
5 Terre next time?
You c an open sliding windows, but not compass windows. This is the famous law used in Italy, France, Spain, to differentiate between 'parking' and 'camping'.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Lake Garda*



jodies said:


> Unfortunatly never managed to get as far as the cinque terre - ran out of time.
> )


You'd not have seen it at it's best in August anyway. We went in late April this year and it was ( relatively) uncrowded, full of wonderful spring flowers, the sun was bright but the sea breeze cool and it was as near perfect as you'll get.

If you are not into heights and unguarded cliff edge walks then there is one small section of the 5 walks that you might wish to do on the train.

We stayed at the Deiva Marina site mentioned by Hampshireman - a good place.

You must buy a Cinque Terre parks ticket before you start to allow access to the walks. Tickets are checked at various points along the way and can be bought at the railway stations.

G


----------

